# Solid weekend at Devils Lake



## ajthompson_9 (Jun 24, 2005)

Took home 14 walleyes, 4 northerns and 1 jumbo perch last weekend. Most walleyes were 13-17 inches. Caught 1 21 incher, 1 26 incher. Biggest walleyes were 3, 4 and 6 pounds. Most fish were caught later in the day. Pulled out 5 walleyes in 30 min in Creel bay. They were hittin on cranks in the trees. Northerns hitting on minnows.


----------

